# INTP? female, 21 min youtube video, tied for wings 9 and 4. Shape shifting monsta?!



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

I'd guess INTP.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jerick said:


> I'd guess INTP.
> 
> How did you meet your INTP ex since you don't initiate conversation with anyone?


i look forward to hearing what you have to say on this as you are an INTP and think that she is one too. I hope to learn alot from this because i didn't see her as being INTP at all?


EDIT TO ADD:

B.) I wish I would be less nice to men who harass me on the street, hit on me, make me uncomfortable, try to touch me, call me degrading things, etc. but I always just smile and walk past them. I'm submissive to the point of possible unhealthiness. I guess I wish I could be less thoughtful of others, because they never really are thoughtful of me.


This is just one random thing i chose to post from her questionaire, how would an INTP feel compelled to smile and be submissive when being harassed by men on the street making her feel uncomfortable and trying to touch her and calling her degrading things, etc? 

There's more things i'll go over later, but i wanted to ask that one randomly?


----------



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

It's kind of hard to explain. For me, I used to put up with a lot of crap from people. I didn't start to change that until I was in the military for several years. In school, I could get away from the people that were bothering me when I went home, and I didn't think I could change their minds or understand why they were doing it anyway. In the military, at the 2nd place I was at for 2 years, I got along with the people there amazingly, and surprisingly, well. It was the first place that nearly everyone had an obviously high opinion of me and so I started to develop some ego when before that I had basically none. I think having some pride made me believe that I was worth defending after that point and so I would become bothered enough to do something about it. And actually, now people don't bother me anymore. They probably only picked on me before because they assumed I was intimidated and easy pickings.

I said INTP because I identified with a lot of the stuff she wrote, but I was just too lazy to write it all out. I also can't see her as anything other than IN, not an F, and not a J. One other way to identify her is by watching her video to see how her eyes move around and how she rambles. That's NP type behavior.

Let me think of just a few things that make me think INTP:

1. Rips up anything people reply to her with.
2. Mentions intellect frequently while saying she doesn't have an ego about it.
3. "I feel as if him and I were so adept at fooling others "playing back" the personality someone showed us" - No Fi
4. "I can just immediately read people and entire clusterfucks of situations." - Ne

I think there's more but I'm falling asleep.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jerick said:


> It's kind of hard to explain. For me, I used to put up with a lot of crap from people. I didn't start to change that until I was in the military for several years. In school, I could get away from the people that were bothering me when I went home, and I didn't think I could change their minds or understand why they were doing it anyway. In the military, at the 2nd place I was at for 2 years, I got along with the people there amazingly, and surprisingly, well. It was the first place that nearly everyone had an obviously high opinion of me and so I started to develop some ego when before that I had basically none. I think having some pride made me believe that I was worth defending after that point and so I would become bothered enough to do something about it. And actually, now people don't bother me anymore. They probably only picked on me before because they assumed I was intimidated and easy pickings.
> 
> I said INTP because I identified with a lot of the stuff she wrote, but I was just too lazy to write it all out. I also can't see her as anything other than IN, not an F, and not a J. One other way to identify her is by watching her video to see how her eyes move around and how she rambles. That's NP type behavior.
> 
> ...


i still can't agree to agree yet. I want to see more. Where is her video? and also, what is meant by immediately read peope and entire clusterfucks of situations? i use Ne in aux, but yet i didn't really get that as Ne? please explain


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

In my opinion you have the eye movements of Ne and Si instead of Ni and Se. 
So if you see that theory as valid it is a good hint. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/CognitiveTypes/videos

Ne/Si eyes often toggle and they can't keep eye contact. (well actually they can but when they are thinking they automatically look down or to the side^^)
Ni/Se they stare and look through things. Eyes often don't move around when talking / thinking


----------



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> i still can't agree to agree yet. I want to see more. Where is her video? and also, what is meant by immediately read peope and entire clusterfucks of situations? i use Ne in aux, but yet i didn't really get that as Ne? please explain


Ne is intuitive thoughts you have about the external environment, it's an extraverted perceiving function. Ni only deals with what's in your head since it's an introverted function. This is why they say on the ENXP profiles that those types understand what's going on in their environment better than any of the other types. This doesn't mean Ni can't be used to figure out what's going on but an Ni user will be using their Se which simply notices the observable facts in the environment then they would have to spend time thinking about it later with their Ni. This is one reason why INTJs are known as being so oblivious, along with their low F.

By the way, just because Ne or Ni is giving you thoughts about what is really going on doesn't mean they're correct. But because of the fact that you trust in your intuition, otherwise you wouldn't be an N, you will assume they're correct, especially the N doms. N aux users might view their intuition as more of a possibility to consider.

You have to do a search on youtube to find the video, it's the first result. She mentioned how to find it in her first post.

Another by the way, I think I did a bad job of explaining the first question you had. Thinking on it more it would be better to say that it's about avoiding attention. Conflict causes attention, especially to your emotions. It's easier to pretend you don't care if you don't like people seeing you express emotions. I did change during my time in the military but it might be better to say that happened as a result of me becoming more comfortable with conflict, attention, and having my emotions known. Honestly, I don't really know why I did, but from reading the OPs text, it sounds like avoiding attention/interaction is a big thing for her.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Jerick said:


> Ne is intuitive thoughts you have about the external environment, it's an extraverted perceiving function. Ni only deals with what's in your head since it's an introverted function. This is why they say on the ENXP profiles that those types understand what's going on in their environment better than any of the other types. This doesn't mean Ni can't be used to figure out what's going on but an Ni user will be using their Se which simply notices the observable facts in the environment then they would have to spend time thinking about it later with their Ni. This is one reason why INTJs are known as being so oblivious, along with their low F.
> 
> By the way, just because Ne or Ni is giving you thoughts about what is really going on doesn't mean they're correct. But because of the fact that you trust in your intuition, otherwise you wouldn't be an N, you will assume they're correct, especially the N doms. N aux users might view their intuition as more of a possibility to consider.
> 
> ...


yeah but Ni and Fe can read right through people, more than Fi and Ne can. So the reading through people part cannot only point to Ne, it can be Ni too, but the clusterfuck part, i'm not sure i understand what she meant by that? so i could not interpret it as any specific function because i don't really know what she is trying to say with that? Even Ti and Ni can read certain things about people too and understand quickly what's going on about certain things. So i can't pin that to Ne. But if i can understand exactly what she means by the clusterfuck part, then i would be better able to see what functions are being used. Even Ni and Fi can read certain things about people right away. So it needs to be explained a bit more thorough as to exactly what she's saying with that sentence. 

i'll look back for the link, i didn't realize there was a link posted, i heard her mention it, but didn't see the link, i'll look back.

Also, i think it's an introverted way of life for all introverts to avoid attention/interaction, i don't think that can point to any one specific type of introvert?


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> How do you relate to the following forums on here on PerC, on a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being highest:
> 
> INTP
> INTJ
> ...


INFJ probably, but INTP as well. I have a feeling my Fi and T are split very evenly.

My ex took the online test and scored INTP as his first and only time. He's explosive and angry, I could definitely see him being an INFP or even INFJ. Whatever he is, he isn't healthy.

I met him on World of Warcraft.


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

Jerick said:


> It's kind of hard to explain. For me, I used to put up with a lot of crap from people. I didn't start to change that until I was in the military for several years. In school, I could get away from the people that were bothering me when I went home, and I didn't think I could change their minds or understand why they were doing it anyway. In the military, at the 2nd place I was at for 2 years, I got along with the people there amazingly, and surprisingly, well. It was the first place that nearly everyone had an obviously high opinion of me and so I started to develop some ego when before that I had basically none. I think having some pride made me believe that I was worth defending after that point and so I would become bothered enough to do something about it. And actually, now people don't bother me anymore. They probably only picked on me before because they assumed I was intimidated and easy pickings.
> 
> I said INTP because I identified with a lot of the stuff she wrote, but I was just too lazy to write it all out. I also can't see her as anything other than IN, not an F, and not a J. One other way to identify her is by watching her video to see how her eyes move around and how she rambles. That's NP type behavior.
> 
> ...


I didn't know how intelligent I was until I got to college and started attracting attention to myself, so I did create an ego about it later on in my life. Same situation as you and the military--I didn't think I was worth much of anything before college. I was made fun of a lot and had dyslexia so I didn't click well with my teachers either. I do think too much of my intellect.

Why does fooling other people by mimicking their personality make you feel as if no Fi is present? I only do this to people I don't know and it takes a lot of understanding to do it the right way.


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

I have no qualms making direct eye contact in person with anyone if I'm sober. I don't look so hesitant in person as I do in the video--I felt kind of awkward making it. I'm actually very charismatic and totally "on top" of things socially.


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

Jerick said:


> Ne is intuitive thoughts you have about the external environment, it's an extraverted perceiving function. Ni only deals with what's in your head since it's an introverted function. This is why they say on the ENXP profiles that those types understand what's going on in their environment better than any of the other types. This doesn't mean Ni can't be used to figure out what's going on but an Ni user will be using their Se which simply notices the observable facts in the environment then they would have to spend time thinking about it later with their Ni. This is one reason why INTJs are known as being so oblivious, along with their low F.
> 
> By the way, just because Ne or Ni is giving you thoughts about what is really going on doesn't mean they're correct. But because of the fact that you trust in your intuition, otherwise you wouldn't be an N, you will assume they're correct, especially the N doms. N aux users might view their intuition as more of a possibility to consider.
> 
> ...


Yes, avoiding attention is a huge, gigantic, big thing for me. I can't stand it and will do almost anything to get around it. It's bizarre I'm so charismatic naturally in social situations because my personality attracts even more attention yet hates it simultaneously. I'm charming because I'm already engaged in a conversation with someone, get around to wrapping it up, and another person will jump in to talk as well. I can't simply not be kind or nice to avoid more talking, it's like I have no control over myself around people I don't know and mimic, mimic, mimic.


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> yeah but Ni and Fe can read right through people, more than Fi and Ne can. So the reading through people part cannot only point to Ne, it can be Ni too, but the clusterfuck part, i'm not sure i understand what she meant by that? so i could not interpret it as any specific function because i don't really know what she is trying to say with that? Even Ti and Ni can read certain things about people too and understand quickly what's going on about certain things. So i can't pin that to Ne. But if i can understand exactly what she means by the clusterfuck part, then i would be better able to see what functions are being used. Even Ni and Fi can read certain things about people right away. So it needs to be explained a bit more thorough as to exactly what she's saying with that sentence.
> 
> i'll look back for the link, i didn't realize there was a link posted, i heard her mention it, but didn't see the link, i'll look back.
> 
> Also, i think it's an introverted way of life for all introverts to avoid attention/interaction, i don't think that can point to any one specific type of introvert?


Ahh, need to keep up with this more. I'm blowing the thread up with my replies!

Clusterfuck means huge amounts of information. I can read one chapter in the middle of a novel and tell you what happened before and after that chapter, the meaning behind the book, symbolism, etc. and the same goes for social situations. I'll be in a party atmosphere but still acutely aware of what everyone I'm there with is doing and why they're doing it. Politicians, political issues, and debates I can decipher nearly instantly as well--it's like I can see "both" sides immediately, but even in larger constellations of issues, I see "all" sides.

My video BTW-






Socionics 

Your Sociotype: ILI-2Ni (INTp)

LIE (ENTj): 92% as likely as ILI.
IEI (INFp): 79% as likely as ILI.
EIE (ENFj): 63% as likely as ILI.


----------



## Jerick (Mar 19, 2010)

Dreamer777 said:


> yeah but Ni and Fe can read right through people, more than Fi and Ne can. So the reading through people part cannot only point to Ne, it can be Ni too, but the clusterfuck part, i'm not sure i understand what she meant by that? so i could not interpret it as any specific function because i don't really know what she is trying to say with that? Even Ti and Ni can read certain things about people too and understand quickly what's going on about certain things. So i can't pin that to Ne. But if i can understand exactly what she means by the clusterfuck part, then i would be better able to see what functions are being used. Even Ni and Fi can read certain things about people right away. So it needs to be explained a bit more thorough as to exactly what she's saying with that sentence.


I was viewing her statement as she was looking around and getting ideas of what was going on from her environment. That just seems like an Ne statement since it's an extroverted perceiving function.



> Also, i think it's an introverted way of life for all introverts to avoid attention/interaction, i don't think that can point to any one specific type of introvert?


True, but then it does mean it's possible for an INTP to say it.

I'm curious why you thought an INTP wouldn't write the paragraph you asked about? INTPs are frequently known for having Victorian era manners in public (in person, not online). I also tend to think they're going to be less likely to make a fuss, not only because they're less likely to be emotionally affected or offended but because they're less likely to react emotionally and seek vengeance than an F. Having inferior Fe also causes a person to not be as concerned with the ramifications to their social status from being disrespected, or even understanding that social status exists. (I wrote something similar to this in my first post but couldn't figure out how to word it so I deleted it).


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

sorry guys for vanishing, i've lost a special person in my life that died, i'll come back when i muster up some strength, sorry.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

with a sentence like this from @skgarcia: 



> I would never respond to anyone who tried to insult my beliefs because I understand they are on their own journey too, I've been there.


i'm not saying i know everything, i'm just asking out of curiosity wouldn't an INTP want to have an intellectual debate about it rather than stay silent? just asking.



> 1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.
> 
> Tranquility, circle of life, time, existence, rebirth, perception, transcendence, a deeper knowing behind the world


also skgarcia, which pic was this, i would like to see, thx.


----------



## something987 (Jul 20, 2014)

Wow, is this thread still going on? OP is INTP, bottom line.


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> with a sentence like this from @skgarcia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dreamer, if someone was _insulting_ my beliefs I wouldn't want to discuss it with them. If they're nicely disagreeing with me and telling me why without getting worked up, my spirituality and religious beliefs are my favorite topic to debate on. Unfortunately, the group of people capable of handling religious debates with genuine grace, logic, and ethical respect is a small one.

I hope you feel better Dreamer, losing someone close to you is one of the most terrible and ineffable experiences on Earth. I'm thinking of you.









Here's the picture, I took a screenshot when I wrote the questionnaire out--I don't think that page remains the same all day, it's like a stream rather. Thank you for taking the time to talk to me about my personality type as well, I really appreciate it.

I think I fit the bill for INFJ women incredibly well too--do you think it's possible for someone to be capable of manifesting INTP, INFP, and INFJ personalities regularly? If you think about it, a truly balanced and healthy INTP should be able to come off as an INFP. Seems like conquering the emotions of our ego is the entire point behind MBTI and psychology--so theoretically in my mind an emotionally cultured person could probably be any of these types depending on the day and situation. But someone correct me if you disagree


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

Ksilva said:


> Wow, is this thread still going on? OP is INTP, bottom line.


We just discussin' sista


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

skgarcia said:


> Dreamer, if someone was _insulting_ my beliefs I wouldn't want to discuss it with them. If they're nicely disagreeing with me and telling me why without getting worked up, my spirituality and religious beliefs are my favorite topic to debate on. Unfortunately, the group of people capable of handling religious debates with genuine grace, logic, and ethical respect is a small one.
> 
> I hope you feel better Dreamer, losing someone close to you is one of the most terrible and ineffable experiences on Earth. I'm thinking of you.
> 
> ...


ty for the condolences, i kid you not, i feel to die! it's so hard. it actually helps me to come on here and try to help typing people, it activates my brain to take a break from the grief, plus my aux Ne gets put to use and aux helps with relieving stress/depression, etc.

anyhoos, i get the reasons people say you are INTP, but i'm having a hard time agreeing. I would have to re-read the thread and re-acquaint with alot of it again to mull over it as it's been a while.

What is your cognitive test results?

If you had to choose the cognitive function in order of which you think you use, what would you choose for the 8 of them.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

i was thinking shapeshifting as in fantasy stuff. i realize i think you're speaking of more of how you behave infront of a person to appease them, mimmic them, even so manipulate them, is that correct? Rather than say you shapeshift in your imagination?

how do you relate to this thread?
http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/60814-intp-social-mystique.html


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> i was thinking shapeshifting as in fantasy stuff. i realize i think you're speaking of more of how you behave infront of a person to appease them, mimmic them, even so manipulate them, is that correct? Rather than say you shapeshift in your imagination?
> 
> how do you relate to this thread?
> http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/60814-intp-social-mystique.html


I completely resonate. The thread could be titled "owner's manual" for the way my brain works. Down to the very last paragraph--there are secrets within me that have never even been spoken out loud. I am the only soul who knows it.

I don't know what each function is well enough to be able to list them in order. If the above thread is "baseline instinctual" for me--I behave that way around others as if it is out of my control, I'm compelled to--what would you surmise the order be? 

As some said in the thread, I feel like a genius sometimes and a fool the next. I've got everyone else categorized methodically with a vicious precision, but have no idea who I am when not acting. How can such a fallacy exist?


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

I almost want to question if any of the people replying on the social mystique thread have any idea of who they are at the core.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

skgarcia said:


> I completely resonate. The thread could be titled "owner's manual" for the way my brain works. Down to the very last paragraph--there are secrets within me that have never even been spoken out loud. I am the only soul who knows it.
> 
> I don't know what each function is well enough to be able to list them in order. If the above thread is "baseline instinctual" for me--I behave that way around others as if it is out of my control, I'm compelled to--what would you surmise the order be?
> 
> As some said in the thread, I feel like a genius sometimes and a fool the next. I've got everyone else categorized methodically with a vicious precision, but have no idea who I am when not acting. How can such a fallacy exist?



Yes that thread is very eye opening for me as to seeing into the INTP psyche more. I wasn't aware of their strength in the ability to mimic others around them, i didn't know inferior Fe could be so strong like that. It's not that strong in ISTP's who have Fe inferior also, so that confused me all the more? 

So continuing on in discussion (because you are a 4 and that kinda blows my mind also how an INTP can be a 4? INFP's and INFJ's are usually the 4's). So i saw this on another thread and thought it would be interesting to post here:


_Fp1 Chief Judge: Focus on explaining, making decisions, noting errors, and screening out distracting information.
Fp2 Process Manager: Focus on process, either step-by-step for tasks, or open ended creative brainstorming, or both.
F7 Imaginative Mimic: Mirror others' behavior, pick up skills by observing others, and make imaginative inferences.
F3 Deductive Analyst: Follow a chain of logical deductions and backtrack to correct thinking due to reasoning errors.
F4 Expert Classifier: Accurately place concepts by testing them against many categories at once to find a best-fit.
F8 Grounded Believer: Evaluate people and activities in terms of like or dislike, and/or recall details with high accuracy.
T3 Precise Speaker: Focus on content of the spoken word, attend to proper grammar, usage, enunciation and diction.
C3 Factual Storekeeper: Easily memorize and execute steps of movement (dance steps, etc.), and/or recall facts.
C4 Intuitive Listener: Focus on voice tone and other affective qualities of sound. Speak in a holistic way to influence.
T4 Flowing Artist: Draw, paint, dance or otherwise use your body in a flowing, spontaneous, and/or artistic manner.
T5 Sensitive Mediator: Attend to how others respond to you and later your behavior to get more desirable results.
P3 Tactical Navigator: Integrate physical space, motion, and visual clues to move skillfully through the environment.
P4 Strategic Gamer: Weigh many pros and cons, risks and uncertainties at once in order to finesse complex situations.
T6 Purposeful Futurist: State what will surely happen in the future, and/or apply a symbolic meaning to a situation.
O1 Visual Engineer: Mentally rotate, measure, arrange, assemble and explode objects with a focus on functionality.
O2 Abstract Impressionist: Notice holistic themes, patterns, and relationships in photos, paintings, and similar images.

INTP brain:
High - Chief Judge, Deductive Analyst, Expert Classifier, Factual Storekeeper
High-Mid - Process Manager, Imaginative Mimic, Grounded Believer, Visual Engineer
Low-Mid - Precise Speeker, Flowing Artist, Strategic Gamer, Purposeful Futurist
Low - Intuitive Listener, Tactical Navigator, Sensitive Mediator, Abstract Impressionist_

If you had to do this list of high to low about how you relate to the traits, what would your personalized list look like in comparison to the above?

Also on that thread it was a comparison for INTP vs ISTP, so i noticed on the ISTP list, Imaginative Mimic was much lower in their stack which could explain why i was confused that an INTP could be high in that by my experiences of ISTP's not being so high. I automatically thought inferior Fe would behave the same way in that sense for both ISTP and INTP, which i realize is not the case, it behaves somewhat different in both types. Which is an eye opener to me also that all inferior dual types behave different in their ways of using their inferior functions, like in my case INFP inferior Te would behave different than ISFP inferior Fe, with some similarities of course but different. Very interesting new learnings for me.

_ISTP brain:
High - Chief Judge, Tactical Navigator, Abstract Impressionist, Strategic Gamer
High-Mid - Process Manager, Precise Speaker, Purposeful Futurist, Visual Engineer
Low-Mid - Imaginative Mimic, Gorunded Believer, Intuitive Listener, Sensitive Mediator
Low - Deductive Analyst, Expert Classifier, Factual Storekeeper, Flowing Artist_

So back to your personality puzzle, the 4? the 9? usually INTP's score 5 in first place along with INTJ's, 5 is cerebral, and i dont' think you mentioned anything on scoring 5? 4 and 9 could point to the INFJ's.

Do another enneagram test and post your tri type result, let's see what come up? Make sure post the full tri type result.



_(btw: the above in italics copied from http://www.typologycentral.com/forums/mbti-tm-and-jungian-cognitive-functions/59489-intp-istp-differences-3.html
which was taken from Dario Nardi's research)_


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

If I had to pick five of those traits and order them according to their predominance in my personality it would be in this order:

1. Expert Classifier
2. Deductive Analyst
3. Abstract Impressionist
4. Visual Engineer
5. Sensitive Mediator

You are a Type 5 with a 6 wing: "The Scientist"

Your trifix is 5w6, 9w1, 4w5.

In enneagram theory, you have one type for how you relate to the world (either 8, 9, or 1), one type for how you think (5, 6, 7) and one type for how you see yourself (2, 3, 4.) Your tri-fix contains one number from each of these triads. They are listed in the order of how strongly they present in your personality.

Your core type (your strongest type) is Type 5 with a 6 wing: Type Five individuals are cerebral, intelligent, and complex. Type Five is often called the Investigator type, because they are constantly trying to learn more about the world. To a Five, knowledge is power, and knowing more about the world around them makes the world a safer place. It’s common for a Five to withdraw into their own thoughts and ruminate on intricate ideas and concepts. Type Fives, when they are in a growth state, become self-confident and authoritative like a Type Eight. When they are stressed, Type Fives become scattered like an unhealthy Type Seven. You are a Type Five with a Six wing, which means that the cerebral nature of a Type Five combines with the troubleshooting thought style of a Type Six. This makes Type 5w6 the Enneagram type of the stereotypical scientist – the 5w6 is always creating new ideas and testing them.

Your second type (your next strongest type) is Type 9 with a 1 wing: Nines are receptive, easygoing, and loveable. Out of all the types in the Enneagram, they have a special ability to get along with others. For this reason, they’re often skilled mediators, resolving conflicts both within themselves and among others. Nines value peace, especially inner peace, very highly. When in a state of growth, Nines become energetic and driven like Type Threes. When stressed, Nines become anxious like an unhealthy Type Six. You are a Type Nine with a One wing, which means that the harmonious traits of the Type Nine merge with the idealistic nature of the Type One. You have an idealized view of the world, and your drive toward harmony is one way to fulfill that dream.

Your third type (the least-used of the three) is Type 4 with a 5 wing: Type Four individuals are intensely emotionally aware, and often retreat to their rich inner world of concepts and ideas. They are the most artistic type in the Enneagram and driven to create their own, unique identity. Type Fours value authenticity highly and express themselves whenever they can. They are one of the most individualistic types in the Enneagram. Type Fours, when in a state of growth, become principled like Type Ones. When stressed, Type Fours can become clingy like an unhealthy Type Two. You are a Type Four with a Five wing, which means that the individualist nature of a Four combines with the cerebral nature of a Five to make you one of the most creative types in the Enneagram.

Some words that describe you: relaxed, peaceful, harmonious, creative, unique, authentic, emotional, intelligent, cerebral, questioning.


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

I wrote the poem in my signature about myself. It sums up my insides in a symbolic way. Not sure how much that will help your personality dissection.

And as far as you being shocked INTPs can be capable of having such control over their emotions.. All I can say is I could lie to anyone about anything and get away with it (unless they already know the truth) and sometimes I feel like I exert so much control over my peers I feel like I'm "cheating" at life. I can get them to admit something before I ask a single question. By the time I ask a question, I already know the answer. My "identity" is a question/topic I don't know the answer to.

Maybe ISTP and INTP are variants of each other, one being much more aware and the other not? Shouldn't all the personality types "bottom" or "top" out into the same archetype personality? I'm beginning to feel as if the closer one gets to mental health, the much less identifiable they become via MBTI.


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

I also want to comment on how sketchy I'm probably coming off as. Although I can (and do) manipulate others into doing what I want, I've never hurt anyone maliciously and am greatly put off by cruel people. Some of the ways I describe myself might make me appear to have ulterior motives but that couldn't be further from the truth.

If I had to describe myself in one sentence it would be that I'm mindbogglingly sensitive yet somehow not blinded by it--I live to love; I'm endlessly inspired as an artistic romantic, while at the same time I have the intellectual brawn to be a theoretical physicist. I remember everything, but I know how to truly forgive and trust again. I'm a good person.

Edit: The best word to describe me is meta-cognitive.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

skgarcia said:


> I also want to comment on how sketchy I'm probably coming off as. Although I can (and do) manipulate others into doing what I want, I've never hurt anyone maliciously and am greatly put off by cruel people. Some of the ways I describe myself might make me appear to have ulterior motives but that couldn't be further from the truth.
> 
> If I had to describe myself in one sentence it would be that I'm mindbogglingly sensitive yet somehow not blinded by it--I live to love; I'm endlessly inspired as an artistic romantic, while at the same time I have the intellectual brawn to be a theoretical physicist. I remember everything, but I know how to truly forgive and trust again. I'm a good person.
> 
> Edit: The best word to describe me is meta-cognitive.


Wow, honestly, in listening to this reply and your last 2 above it, i feel like i'm seeing INFJ. I don't know how to change my mind about that, it's honestly how i feel about it?

On a scale of 1 to 10, 10 being the highest and 1 the lowest, how do you rate yourself for useage of Ni and Ne?

Ni_______
Ne_______


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

skgarcia said:


> I really enjoy counseling people and talking to them about their problems when they show sincere interest. I am an excellent listener, it comes naturally and always has. If someone appears to be truly absorbing and integrating my advice, I could willingly and excitedly talk to them about themselves for hours--illuminating problems by probing them for deeper answers. I can see and understand everyone's problems because I can objectively place myself in their situation and give advice from my "hypothetical, self-simulated reality" point of view. It's easy and fun for me to imagine/visualize myself as a part of other people's experiences, then play devil's advocate with every possible interpretation of a person and/or problem. I learn even more about myself when I help someone else sort through their problems by listening to them as an objective interpreter who is not scared to tell them the truth.



to me this sounds INFJ


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

skgarcia said:


> I believe meaning, fulfillment, and self actualization are found by researching concrete knowledge such as psychology, quantum physics, history, etc. with an analytically perceptive, creative eye. Your method assumes a rubric parallel to all thinkers "have less" emotions and all feelers are inherently less intelligent. Two people could use all kinds of different priority-based agendas for "bettering society" and still share thinking and feeling.


from what i understand about Ni it is the function that deals with quantum physics, rather than Ne?


----------



## skgarcia (Aug 1, 2014)

I absolutely agree with you now, I am an INFJ. I do test as INTP frequently, but the evidence suggests INFJ when one looks at my functions and the way I navigate reality..


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

skgarcia said:


> I absolutely agree with you now, I am an INFJ. I do test as INTP frequently, but the evidence suggests INFJ when one looks at my functions and the way I navigate reality..


Well, as more time passes by you can evaluate more and more to decide if you still do believe that you are in fact an INFJ. Honestly i been around the typing forum on and off for a couple years or more, and i do notice it is INTP's and INFJ's who are the hardest to accept a type. 

Also that thread that we looked back on about INTP's being chameleon's, the one that you related well to, do you think those are mistyped INFJ's who think they are INTP's? hmmmm....


----------

